# Newb stepping up to the microphone...



## CoffinBound (Nov 6, 2008)

Just thought I would say Hi.

Only 9 more posts to go.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum CB. I hope you tooks some pics from this year, everyone will be asking, lol.


----------



## CoffinBound (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome!

Sure did. Not as many as I would like, but there is always next year. They are on my site. It is in my profile, but might as well throw it out here to reduce the clicks...
http://coffinbound.com


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and hope you find your stay here pleasant.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Great pictures! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome - your haunt looks great!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Only 9....what are you thinking...? lol

Glad to have you here and this can be a s much fun as the "L" too.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome coffinbound...
good pics
that a big ship you got there!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Another great charity haunt. Looks like fun.

Welcome!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, good use of the J-boxes.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome!
Always nice to see new pics!


----------

